

Show HN: Pipe.Slack – Connect Any API Data to Slack - forthwall
http://slack.datastack.co/

======
ktsmith
I'd much rather see how it works, or what it's capable of before being asked
to sign in with Slack and approve your app.

~~~
forthwall
I see your point, I'll add a little something :)

------
egfx
I'm a developer and I have no idea what this is. Go figure..

Much more needs to be said about this service up front and dump the video
camera demo for an actual screen recording of what this is. Will go a long
way.

~~~
forthwall
I see, I've added a little explanation of what it does. I apologize for my
mistake of not clarifying what this little project does.

------
iurisilvio
It is broken, probably because HN.

------
forthwall
It's back up.

~~~
flippant
I'm getting an application error.

~~~
forthwall
fixed, apologies :)

------
efounders
yep, broken... too bad, looks interesting

